# March 2009 POTM Nomination thread!



## Chris of Arabia

Arch appears to be unavoidably detained this month, I thought I'd kick this off for him. So go ahead and post your nominations for the March photo of the month here!... 

As I'm not 100% sure what's in the goody cupboard, I'll update the thread once I know what we have available as prizes.

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of March 2009 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating! ;-)


----------



## Slaphead

a couple of eagle shots by davev - No.2


----------



## invisible

*Up*, by SympL


----------



## polymoog

Practice Burn by Mark Kurth :






Don't forget to click on it so you see it at the original, intended size


----------



## thirdkid

invisible said:


> *Up*, by SympL



x2


----------



## polymoog

Roads in the sky by dseidman :






Don't forget to click on the pic to see it at it's original resolution


----------



## abraxas

On one of my better days - Spako


----------



## modlife

I nominate my own...


Just kidding...I thought by now I'd have time to find some pics I liked. tbc


----------



## Chris of Arabia

modlife said:


> I nominate my own...



You might want to check out rule #2 which states

"2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... _*you can't nominate yourself*_."


----------



## Dmitri

wow, already I can tell this is gonna be a tough month to vote on..


----------



## sabbath999

Smokey (NSFW) #2 By RMThompson


----------



## sabbath999

Bandon's Evening Glow by Dseidman


----------



## sabbath999

I would wish I could nominate Iron Flatline's "At Wall with Vines" from the following linked file... BUT... we really can't have that on the front page, I am thinking, since it is a nude and seriously NSFW... still, check it out anyway, very nicely done. The other NSFW I nominated I think actually is safe enough ("Smoke"). This one isn't, but it is a fantastic shot.

Click to see the picture...


----------



## sabbath999

My third and last "official" nomination:

Abraxas: Sunset


----------



## Iron Flatline

sabbath999 said:


> I would wish I could nominate Iron Flatline's "At Wall with Vines" from the following linked file... BUT... we really can't have that on the front page, I am thinking, since it is a nude and seriously NSFW... still, check it out anyway, very nicely done. The other NSFW I nominated I think actually is safe enough ("Smoke"). This one isn't, but it is a fantastic shot.
> 
> Click to see the picture...


Well, I feel really honored, but I don't deserve it quite yet. There are some in that thread of mine *CAUTION- SERIOUSLY NSFW* which I like, but most of them lack the proper processing. I posted the images (with links to the RAW files) because I want to see what others might do with those images... I'm new to that sort of photography. I plan on pursuing it further... and I'm pleased with the poses, as well as the quality of the exposure. But I think it needs something more, and I'm testing out different approaches.

Think I'll link to it in the Photoshop Challenge section...


----------



## kerryjim42

these are really nice pictures..lets which one is the best of all these..


----------



## kerryjim42

veryu


----------



## Dmitri

Hopefully soon


----------



## abraxas

Ancient City - by Roger


----------



## nikonpreap

I vote for the eagle shot posted by the legendary 
*Yul Brynner*


----------



## Arch

nikonpreap said:


> I vote for the eagle shot posted by the legendary
> *Yul Brynner*



What?

.... and there is actually a voting thread...

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/tpf-photo-month/161394-march-potm-voting-thread.html


----------



## SHUTTERBUG3

this one is really very captivating..thx melissa


----------



## sdsteelo

should post lens used with the picture


----------

